# Picked up a cool J.C. Higgins



## VintageSchwinn.com (Jan 21, 2012)

Got this from the original owner, completely original bike, super clean, batwing headlight is the cleanest I've ever seen, works great !!  Love cleaning up these postwar bikes once in a while!!!


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Jan 21, 2012)

Now THAT is one pretty girl! Very nice find!


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Jan 21, 2012)

The batwing and the horn tank are absolutely pristine inside, don't look like they've ever had batteries, no indication whatsoever!!  The rack has the light tray built in underneath but it had a touch of rust.  I am currently working on it to get it to work as well.  It had some corrosion and had lost a couple rivets.  Should be good as new within a day or two!


----------



## Wayne Adam (Jan 21, 2012)

*Great find!*

Congrats on the Higgins!. What a beautiful original bike. I really appreciate when people take such good care of their belongings.....Wayne


----------



## charliechaindrive (Jan 22, 2012)

*Dang, its practicly*

New old stock! Is it on its original tires still?


----------



## Flat Tire (Jan 22, 2012)

wow thats a nice one....and those tires are killer!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jan 22, 2012)

SUPER nice!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jd56 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Wow!!*

outstanding original condition....every collectors dream. 
Nice batwing! The batwing alone could be the find of the day.


----------



## dfa242 (Jan 22, 2012)

Cool indeed - what an amazing original finish!!


----------



## Fltwd57 (Jan 22, 2012)

Glad you scored that one... It cleaned up beautifully!


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Jan 22, 2012)

Yeah, the guy said everything on it was original, had been in the barn forever.  Missing the grips, but the tires and pedals are in crazy original condition.  Talked to a very well versed Higgins guy, I guess these didn't come commonly with the chrome fender braces and this one is pretty deluxe.  Super cool bike.


----------



## slick (Jan 22, 2012)

I saw that one when it went up. I wanted it BAD! Glad someone on here got it. Congrats on an awesome score!


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Jan 22, 2012)

I picked up the original '56 Higgins Jetflow that was on eBay the day before, so when I saw this girl's one, I hopped on it immediately!!!


----------



## brownster69 (Jan 22, 2012)

*higgins*

wow great buy that is super clean i thought my 47 4star that i bought from collector Jerry Germeau was clean...







VintageSchwinn.com said:


> Got this from the original owner, completely original bike, super clean, batwing headlight is the cleanest I've ever seen, works great !!  Love cleaning up these postwar bikes once in a while!!!


----------



## ridingtoy (Jan 22, 2012)

Great score! She's in wonderful original condition. A bonus that the light doesn't have the leaky battery blues! If only more original classic bike owners took that good of care with their trusty steed...

Dave


----------



## JRE (Jan 22, 2012)

Nice Score Aaron where did you find it?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 22, 2012)

Ahh yes...the bicycle from NE that was prematurely ended on ebay.
I sent a note to the seller afterwards letting him know I was planning on being a serious bidder and he reached out to me a couple of days after as the deal was potentially falling through.
I was one click away from buying it for 600 shipped, but couldn't do it, condition notwithstanding...we were 50-75 bucks apart.
Way it goes, you wanted it more.
Chris


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Jan 22, 2012)

Weird, wonder what the "deal falling through" was all about.  He was paid in about 3 seconds!!


----------



## twjensen (Jan 22, 2012)

I always liked the JC Higgins bikes..kinda futuristic styling for "back Then"..nice..


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jan 23, 2012)

That is about NOS as you can get.We have all seem most of the girls j.c.higgins parted out just for the skirts.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 23, 2012)

*the deal falling through*



VintageSchwinn.com said:


> Weird, wonder what the "deal falling through" was all about.  He was paid in about 3 seconds!!




The seller must have been having second thoughts with aborting the auction or simply playing me to get more...he/she did not.
That's the thing with under the table deals...they ain't over until the item ships.
Chris


----------

